# Ferriday La Bream



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Well after a 10 year hiatus from going to Ferriday we decided a couple of months ago that we would bring back the tradition this year. I grew up going over to Lake St John the couple of days before Mothers Day every year. Some years were great, some years was a bust. It was a trip down memory lane and was worth the trip just having that excitement I had as a kid fishing those cypress trees. I couldnt help but think about the days fishing that lake with my dad and grandfather in an old blazer tri-hull boat. I can still see my grandfather on the bow with about 5 cane poles hanging out in every direction. It was a cluster but he always seemed to out fish us either way. We miss you "chief" 

But anyhoo, we hit the road 6ish Thursday morning with hopes of having some slime in the boat by lunch. We arrived at St Johns Grocery about 11am where my dad and his partner were waiting on us, quickly unloaded and was in the water by 11:30. Dad left on Wed night so they got to fish that morning and had only put about 20 keepers in the boat when we arrived. We took off to the south side of the lake and and started catching fish in short order. Although the fish were cooperating the size was running small and after catching 50 or so we only had put about 10 in the the ice chest. We moved around a couple of times and by 3pm we were in the thick of them and started catching some studs. The afternoon bite was great and we finished up at dark with 48 slabs. Dad finished the day with 49. 




























Thursday Bounty









Hit the water about 7ish Friday morning and went straight to the area we had such good luck in the afternoon before, but the fish would not cooperate. Hit a couple of other areas and figured out that we might as well slept in. The morning bite was slow and by lunch we had only put 14 keepers in the boat. To keep with tradition we came in for lunch, ate a bite and cleaned all the fish we caught thrusday and that morning. Total cleaned was 130. Back on the water about 2pm and the afternoon bite was on again. Dont know if the bite was not as good as Thursday or we were just being a little more picky about what was put in the ice chest. We ended the afternoon with 37 which put us at 51 for the day. 



















Big ol gator sunning on a log. 









Friday Bounty









Sat AM was a bust with high winds and only a few fish. We give up about 10am, cleaned fish, loaded up and hit the road. In years past we have caught more quanity of fish but I never remember catching the quailty of fish that we did this year. Total for the trip was 190 for 4 fisherman in basically 1 1/2 days. Not a bad haul in my book. The weather was beautiful and the scenery was even better


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet, hope you and the family to there again every year. The fish are NICE.


----------

